# Waste build up under rock



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

Had to remove all the rock from my tank and noticed the huge amount of waste that gets caught under the rock. How does everyone battle this? LFS have said buy a current maker aimed at the rock stack to drive all the waste out. What is everyone's thoughts on this? Thanks


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Some people use a separate submersible water pump in the tank and hooked up to a hose and use it to flush out the rocky area, others use a power head or similar and direct it to areas that waste build up, some use a turkey baster, some use a Python or similar water changer and direct into the rocks.

I fill my tanks directly with a hose (I use untreated well water) and just direct the flow in any rock piles.

Rocks set directly on the bottom of the tank before adding substrate and then piled into mounds tend to have less debris trapped under rocks.


----------

